

Ask HN: How to prepare for M&A meeting? - czep

I&#x27;ve just been informed after waiting for months, that &quot;LargeCorp, Inc.&quot; will be sending their M&amp;A team to my door very soon.  I&#x27;ve never been through this before, it&#x27;s exactly what I&#x27;ve been working for, but I have no idea what to expect.  What is this process like?  Is this essentially one gigantic salary negotiation?  Are they going to arm wrestle?  I really could use some advice on how to prepare.
======
czep
Thanks for the link, great guidance from PG as always.

From what I know, the CEO has already given the green light -- or at least
enough of a green light to send in M&A. Although we didn't actually meet with
the CEO, our contact who reports to the CEO is optimistic. Still, I have no
illusions that this process will be fair and enjoyable. Without additional
preparation, I'm sure those attorneys are going to eat me for breakfast with a
slice of toast and glass of orange juice. Fortunately my co-founder is a very
aggressive salesman. But I'm worried that we will be so excited we will sign
whatever they throw at us!

------
ScottBurson
Start here:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/corpdev.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/corpdev.html)

